# [PROPUESTA] Overlay oficial independiente por paises

## Coghan

ULTIMO EDIT: 20/Sep/2009.

PROPUESTA INICIAL:

------------------------------------------------------------------

No sé si lo que voy a decir ya se ha propuesto, se está intentando, se ha rechazado o es una somera estupidez, pero ahí va:

Cada país tiene sus peculiaridades informáticas, por poner un ejemplo común a todos, las declaraciones tributarias que tanto nos gustan a todos  :Evil or Very Mad: . y cada vez más, por lo menos por estos lares (España), los organismos oficiales crean aplicaciones también para Linux. Si las quieres utilizar en nuestra Gentoo te las tienes que apañar a mano, o bien intentando seguir las instrucciones que te propone la página donde has descargado la aplicación, que casi siempre no suele funcionar, o bien te intentas crear un ebuild por eso de hacer bien las cosas en tu Gentoo o buscas ayuda de otros pobres usuarios para saber como les ha ido.

En el ejemplo anterior de las declaraciones tributarias, cada país tendrán las suyas pero las de uno no valdrá para otros, por lo cual no es de interés general para los desarrolladores de Gentoo y no se integran en el Portage oficial. Es en este punto donde planteo mi propuesta:

¿Se podría plantear a las personas responsables de decidir lo que entra o no en el portage, crear una sección u overlay por cada país que demuestre, su propia comunidad Gentoo, un interés y una continuidad aceptables, que sea paralelo al portage oficial y mantenido por desarrolladores de la comunidad de los países involucrados?. La comunidad se encargaría de decidir que paquetes que son rechazados o seguramente lo serán por el portage oficial por no ser de interés mundial, pero que si lo son de interés nacional, pueden ser implementados y mantenidos.

¿Que opináis al respecto?, los que mejor conozcan a los desarrolladores quizás podrán dar algo más de luz a este tema. ¿Es viable o del todo descabellado?.

¿Que habría que hacer a parte de manifestarse por la calles para que se nos escuche?. Yo por lo pronto lo manifiesto en este foro, que para eso está.

Seguro que se os ocurren más cosas que añadir a este posible overlay, veremos que planteais.

------------------------------------------------------------------

/FIN  PROPUESTA INICIAL

En vista de lo que se ha planteado en este post voy a ir creando una lista de las posible aplicaciones a tener en cuenta para añadir en este futuro overlay. De entrada iré separando por países alfabéticamente según estos vayan apareciendo, estamos en un subforo de habla hispana, supongo que nos limitaremos a estos, si crece ya buscaremos soluciones.

ESPAÑA

Agencia Tributaria Programas de ayuda para la presentación de modelos oficiales, suelen estar basados en java.

Proyectos ASPL Plataforma de desarrollo Cliente/Servidor creada para diseñar aplicaciones para empresas, también cuentan con aplicaciones ya creadas.

FacturLinEx - ContaLinEx - NominaLinEx - ReciLinEx Programas para Pymes de la distro GnuLinEx creada con el apoyo de la junta de Extremadura - Link corregido.

LAE - Loterías y Apuestas del Estado Boleto electrónico de ayuda para la quiniela de fútbol.   :Twisted Evil:  - Obsoleto, no se actualiza desde la temporada 2006

Tesorería General de la Seguridad social JREDCOM, programa para tramitación de mensajes con TGSS

Abanq Software de facturación y contabilidad para Pymes, con muchos módulos. Desarrollo activo y dan soporte (aunque GPL es de pago la mayoría de los módulos y el soporte). 

COES Diccionario español con corrector ortográfico para usar con ispell o aspell. - "Ya estaba creado en portage oficial como app-dicts/ispell-es"

Nimuh Juego educativo para los peques sobre la región andaluza - Ebuild creado gracias a i92guboj

DNI-e [mini-cómo] Instalación del DNIe en Gentoo por pcmaster, Pequeño HowTo de como instalarlo en Gentoo y opensc-ceres Librerías criptográficas utilizadas por la Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre

Llave USB idcat por pcmaster Software ClauerLinux hecho por la Universitat Jaume I

Sofware GANES de Correos Para la gestión de albarenes de entrega

PK7 Software no oficial para la extracción de la e-factura de Telefónica Movistar. - ebuild en bugzilla

Escritorio Movistar Gestor de conexiones y entrada a los servicios de Movistar, es open source. El código fuente  - ebuild en bugzilla

Care2x Entorno Integrado de Cuidados de la Salud, proyecto libre para informatizar hospitales y centros de salud

Vodafone Mobile Connect Card Controlador GPRS/UMTS/HSDPA para dispositivos de Vodafone bajo licencia GPL2  - ebuild en bugzilla

Bulmages Suitte de gestión empresarial con facturación y contabilidad bajo licencia GPL. Página del proyecto  -  ebuild en bugzilla

Factusyn - Tiendasyn - Tpvsyn Sistema de facturación on-line, tienda virtual y terminal punto de venta. Realizados en PHP y MySQL y ejecutable desde cualquier navegador.

----------

## Ark del KAOS

No me parece tan descabellado...pero quizás debería ser algo que se lleve a cabo en los subforos por idiomas.

Si nosotros queremos montar un overlay especializado en castellano, podemos. Tan solo hay que hacerlo, ¿no?

Que conste que no se como va el tema de crear un nuevo overlay, pero me supongo que no será tan difícil.

Solo necesitamos hacer un equipo de mantenedores lo suficientemente amplio y constante.

A mi no me importaría ayudar, pero antes debería aprender a crear ebuilds y demás. No he hecho ninguno nunca.

----------

## Coghan

Tampoco he creado nunca un ebuild desde cero, lo que si he hecho desde hace poco es crear mi overlay local y tener tres o cuatro paquetes de terceros sacados de bugzilla y retocarlos un pelín, más para probarlos y saber como funcionan los ebuild. Pero también estaría dispuesto a ayudar hasta donde mis conocimientos me permitan.

----------

## abecedarix

Como bien dice Ark del KAOS, no es una cuestión de los desarrolladores sino de que los interesados pusiéramos empeño en ello, al fin y al cabo valdría con saber hacer ebuilds y poco más (yo alguna noción tengo, envié un par al bugzilla, pero de cero me cuesta mucho)

----------

## i92guboj

La idea es interesante, la pregunta que me hago -sinceramente- es si de verdad habría interés en algo así.

Me refiero al hecho de que a mi, personalmente, no se me ocurren aplicaciones que interesen solamente al público español. Si, están las aplicaciones tributarias, pero nada más que me venga a la mente. Lo primero sería hacer un estudio previo y ver si de verdad hay una necesidad de algo así. Si la hay, entonces hacer una lista de aplicaciones específicas y comenzar a hacer los ebuilds, y testearlos adecuadamente (todos estamos cansados de que haya 40 overlays y solo dos o tres que tengan una calidad decente, ¿o no?  :Razz:  ).

En el momento que eso surja, tenemos un overlay y podemos empezar a pensar en otras cosas. Pero en primera instancia, soy algo escéptico, no porque la idea en si me parezca mala (nada más lejos de la realidad), sino porque no se me ocurre que meter en dicho overlay.

Si a Coghan no le parece mal, creo que si alguien tiene proposiciones en cuanto a los programas que se podrían incluír en un overlay así, debería postear indicándolas. Si se van añadiendo varios programas Coghan puede hacer una lista editando el primer post para que veamos lo que va surgiendo, y si hay material bastante y la gente está interesada en colaborar (escribiendo ebuilds o eclasses si fueran necesarias, testeando, documentando... o lo que surja) pues empezar a coordinar la idea del overlay. 

Es solo una sugerencia.   :Smile: 

----------

## Coghan

Gracias por las respuestas, creo que @i92guboj como siempre da un poco de cordura al asunto, no esperaba menos.

Se me ocurren también aplicaciones del entorno ERP, gestión-facturación y sobre todo contabilidad que es muy específica en cada país. Es algo que tengo pendiente en mi lista de cosas por mirar bajo Linux. Por lo pronto me parece interesante desarrollos como los de esta web: http://www.aspl.es/seccion.php?id=3

También tenemos los famosos ContaLinEx y FacturLinEx, además han añadido  NominaLinEx y ReciLinEx todo en http://www.puntodev.com

En este foro http://www.biglinux.com.br/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2043 hay una extensa lista de links con soluciones de este tipo, pero aún no me he puesto a revisarla entera, por lo pronto me parecen muy interesantes los que he mencionado.

Voy a ir creando esa lista en el primer post, veremos lo que va surgiendo.

----------

## i92guboj

Ni los recordaba, gracias por la anotación, Coghan.

La distro Guadalinex tiene algo que ver con estos programas, ¿verdad? Si alguien lo sabe quizás podamos escarbar algo más ahí, y en ese caso si puede que tengamos una buena lista de programas. Eso le daría un giro un poco más interesante al asunto.

Ahora no tengo tiempo de mirar lo de Guadalinex ni los programas esos, pero en cuanto pueda les echaré un vistazo.  :Wink: 

----------

## ColdWind

Lo mejor será seguir los siguientes pasos:

1.- Reportar un bug en https://bugs.gentoo.org/ pidiendo un ebuild para el programa (antes haced una búsqueda por si alguien ya lo reportó antes)

2.- Escribir (o intentarlo) un ebuild y adjuntarlo al bug.

3.- Si os veis con ganas, podeis pasaros por #gentoo-sunrise (en inglés) para incluir vuestro ebuild en Sunrise Overlay y mantenerlo allí.

4.- Esperar a que algún desarrollador lo meta en portage.

5.- Si ningún desarrollador se ofrece y teneis conocimientos decentes de escribir ebuilds, podeis mantener el paquete en portage via proxy maintainer. Esto quiere decir que un usuario mantiene el ebuild y un desarrollador hace los commits por él.

Si haceis esto para algún paquete específico para España, os agradecería que añadierais mi email (coldwind@gentoo.org) al campo CC del bug para ver si puedo echar un cable.

----------

## Coghan

Gracias @ColdWind por tu respuesta.

Intentaré ir creando los bugs poco a poco de lo que vaya pudiendo, solo tengo un pequeño problema, mi inglés es pésimo y si publico el bug en castellano ¿harán caso?. Hay muchos por este foro que como yo, la lengua inglesa se nos atraganta, pero queremos colaborar.

----------

## JotaCE

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> Gracias @ColdWind por tu respuesta.
> 
> Intentaré ir creando los bugs poco a poco de lo que vaya pudiendo, solo tengo un pequeño problema, mi inglés es pésimo y si publico el bug en castellano ¿harán caso?. Hay muchos por este foro que como yo, la lengua inglesa se nos atraganta, pero queremos colaborar.

 

no le veo tanto problema al tema del ingles, nuestro buen amigo google nos da alguna solucion  :Very Happy:  http://www.google.cl/language_tools?hl=es

aun que creo que seria un ingles algo "atarzanado" (yo tarzan tu chita) pero se me ocurre que puede ser una alternativa.

----------

## i92guboj

Una pregunta tanto para ColdWind como para los demás.

Desde el punto de vista de portage, imagino que es evidente que todo va en inglés, para bien o para mal. Así que si la idea es incluírlos en portage, no hay nada que preguntar.

Pero si esto va a ser un overlay aparte, ¿como se supone que deben ir las descripciones en los ebuilds?

Si tengo tiempo haré unos cuantos ebuild ahora después, pero me gustaría saber exáctamente que dirección se supone que va a tener esto. Si el plan es hacerlo oficial habrá que cernirse a portage, por supuesto, y hacerlo todo en inglés. A mi personalmente lo mismo me da que me da lo mismo  :Razz: 

----------

## ColdWind

Coghan, no se pueden reportar bugs en castellano.

JotaCE, ni de coña utilizeis un traductor automático para estas cosas (lo más probable es que lo que traduzca no tenga sentido o no tenga el mismo sentido que lo que queriais expresas... y eso es malo).

No hace falta tener un inglés perfecto para reportar un bug pidiendo un ebuild, de hecho muchísima gente reporta este tipo de bugs con inglés de las cavernas  :Wink:  Si aún así crees que no puedes escribir adecuadamente el bug puedes pedirle a un amigo que te lo traduzca.

El típico report para de petición de paquete es algo así:

URL: <la-url-del-programa>

Title: New package: programitadeclaración-1.0

Description:

programitadeclaracion is an application to manage Spanish finances. Please, add it to portage.

Si no aun así no te ves capaz de escribir el bug report, enviame un email pasandome la URL del programa pero te pediría que intentes hacerlo a través de bugs.gentoo.org si es posible.

----------

## i92guboj

Esto es la monda   :Twisted Evil: 

He ido a http://www.puntodev.com/index.php?var=facturlinex&opt=down para ver la dirección de descarga de los paquetes de guadalinex. Y solo encuentro binarios. Hay un enlace a faturalinex 1.5.1 (antiguo), pero encima está roto.

Pero lo mejor viene ahora: le doy al link de contacto, y redacto mi mensaje pidiendo que me indiquen como acceder a un repositorio con los fuentes para poder crear los ebuilds y hacer disponible su software bajo Gentoo, y cuando le doy a mandar me aparece una bonita página diciendo:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Not Found
> 
> The requested URL /cgi-bin/formmail.pl was not found on this server.
> ...

 

Esto me recuerda al viejo chiste de windowseros: "no se ha podido detectar su teclado, presione una tecla para continuar".

 :Very Happy: 

En fin... Es complicado contactar con ellos para que arreglen los problemas de la web, si ni siquiera la hoja de contactos funciona como es debido.

----------

## Coghan

He encontrado algo realmente interesante, aunque se sale de la idea de este hilo, es un software que merece la pena que alguien con conocimientos decida mantenerlo en Gentoo.

http://www.care2x.org  Entorno Integrado de Cuidados de la Salud.

No lo agregaré a la lista, por no ser específico de algún país, pero quería dejarlo por el foro.

----------

## Coghan

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Esto es la monda  
> 
> He ido a http://www.puntodev.com/index.php?var=facturlinex&opt=down para ver la dirección de descarga de los paquetes de guadalinex. Y solo encuentro binarios. Hay un enlace a faturalinex 1.5.1 (antiguo), pero encima está roto.
> 
> Pero lo mejor viene ahora: le doy al link de contacto, y redacto mi mensaje pidiendo que me indiquen como acceder a un repositorio con los fuentes para poder crear los ebuilds y hacer disponible su software bajo Gentoo, y cuando le doy a mandar me aparece una bonita página diciendo:
> ...

 

Perdón, perdón y mil perdones, tenía que haber confirmado el link antes de postearlo, aquí va el bueno http://www.gnulinex.net/softliberado/facturlinex.php

----------

## i92guboj

 *Coghan wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*   Esto es la monda  
> 
> He ido a http://www.puntodev.com/index.php?var=facturlinex&opt=down para ver la dirección de descarga de los paquetes de guadalinex. Y solo encuentro binarios. Hay un enlace a faturalinex 1.5.1 (antiguo), pero encima está roto.
> 
> Pero lo mejor viene ahora: le doy al link de contacto, y redacto mi mensaje pidiendo que me indiquen como acceder a un repositorio con los fuentes para poder crear los ebuilds y hacer disponible su software bajo Gentoo, y cuando le doy a mandar me aparece una bonita página diciendo:
> ...

 

Mmmm, entonces los enlaces a puntodev.com no son válidos? Creí que era la página noficial del proyecto o de la empresa que lo mantiene.

No es necesario que pidas perdón por eso jeje, yo me quejaba por el estado de la página esa, no por el enlace que tú habías posteado, que si andaba. En cualquier caso, gracias por el nuevo enlace, en cuanto pueda le echo un vistazo.Last edited by i92guboj on Sat Jan 26, 2008 2:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Coghan

 *ColdWind wrote:*   

> Lo mejor será seguir los siguientes pasos:
> 
> 1.- Reportar un bug en https://bugs.gentoo.org/ pidiendo un ebuild para el programa (antes haced una búsqueda por si alguien ya lo reportó antes)
> 
> 2.- Escribir (o intentarlo) un ebuild y adjuntarlo al bug.
> ...

 

Bueno, haciéndote caso @ColdWind he empezado por lo más simple, estoy intentando crear un ebuild para las declaraciones informativas de la AEAT, el instalador es informativas300.bin, la instalación gráfica que trae funciona bien en Gentoo con sun-jdk-1.6.0.03, así que investigue un poco y al parecer tiene forma de instalarse mediante línea de comando con opciones console o silent, y pasarle parámetros al instalador mediante el archivo installer.properties, pero al probarlos obtengo error.

He enviado un email a los de soporte de la AEAT, veremos que responden, si puedo crear un ebuild lo pasaré al bugzilla.

----------

## i92guboj

Estoy liado en facturlinex y compañía. Hay varios problemas, si quiero compilar desde fuente, que sería lo suyo.

El primero es que solo hay ficheros .deb para descarga, extraer las fuentes de los mismos es fácil en un ebuild. El segundo es que están escritos en pascal, al parecer. Así que tendré que probar compiladores. Jamás he usado pascal en linux (y en windows en los tiempos de 3.1 lo usé durante unas semanas por el gusto de aprender, pero nada más). En google veo que al parecer lo han compilado con éxito en kylix, y en los ficheros de configuración de las fuentes viene kylix como una opción de hecho, pero kylix no está en portage.

Así que el primer paso es probar gpc o algo similar. Quizás necesite parchear los fuentes, pero si consigo hacerlo con facturlinex los demás de la suite deberían ser sencillos de abordar tras esto. 

Si alguien lo ha compilado por casualidad, que comente el compilador que usó y como fue la cosa.

Saludos.  :Smile: 

EDIT: Como bien dice quí, gpc no compila en x86_64, así que probaré fpc, pero si no anda vamos a tener mala suerte. No soy muy partidario de usar binarios fabricados por un tercero en sistemas críticos, y no hay nada más crítico que las cuentas de tu empresa. Sin embargo, si esto no funciona y quereis un ebuild sobre los paquetes binarios, supongo que podría intentarlo. Eso si, si todas las librerías necesarias para compatibilidad en amd64 están en portage, cosa que no se.

EDIT: fpc se queja de que faltan algunas librerías que se supone deben forma parte de kylix. Como leyendo por ahí veo que kylix ha muerto completamente y es casi imposible encontrar una descarga, esto va a llevar tiempo. En cualquier caso, los binarios tampoco nos van a ayudar si no tenemos al menos los runtime de kylix, supongo, a no ser que estén enlazados estáticamente... La verdad es que esta suite me está recordando cada vez más a otros cuantos programas de cuyo nombre no quiero acordarme.

Cualquier dato es bienvenido  :Razz: 

EDIT: lazarus tampoco ayuda, faltan piezas  :Razz:  Creo que esto va a ser un poco complicado, si no imposible.Last edited by i92guboj on Sat Jan 26, 2008 7:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Coghan

Ya lo habrás tenido en cuenta supongo, está mask, no se se si irá:

```
eix kylix

* x11-libs/kylixlibs3-borqt

     Available versions:  ~*3.0 ~*3.0-r1

     Homepage:            http://kylixlibs.sf.net

     Description:         Kylix 3 OE libraries

```

Si son estas la libs que necesitas en su web hablan de algunos bug con la libc http://kylixlibs.sourceforge.net/ y hay una versión superior a la del portage

----------

## i92guboj

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> Ya lo habrás tenido en cuenta supongo, está mask, no se se si irá:
> 
> ```
> eix kylix
> 
> ...

 

Vi ese paquete, pero resulta que solo incluye un binario (.so), el problema es que necesito los fuentes .pas. Dicho fichero debe ser probablemente el runtime para los precompilados.

----------

## Coghan

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> EDIT: Como bien dice quí, gpc no compila en x86_64, así que probaré fpc, pero si no anda vamos a tener mala suerte. No soy muy partidario de usar binarios fabricados por un tercero en sistemas críticos, y no hay nada más crítico que las cuentas de tu empresa. Sin embargo, si esto no funciona y quereis un ebuild sobre los paquetes binarios, supongo que podría intentarlo. Eso si, si todas las librerías necesarias para compatibilidad en amd64 están en portage, cosa que no se.

 

Como dice por aquí https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-455882-highlight-gpc.html la versión gpc del portage actual compila para gcc-3.4 y no para gcc-4.1, aunque enlazan a un ebuild de una versión que si lo hace http://www.stud.uni-karlsruhe.de/~uyavl/public/gpc-20060325_p41.tar.bz2

----------

## i92guboj

Gracias por la info.

En cualquier caso, si no están las librerías necesarias, no se puede compilar.

Esta cosa parece requerir kylix a la fuerza. Y kylix está completamente muerto. No consigo encontrar las fuentes, ni consigo encontrar precompilados de todo lo necesario para que corran los binarios, en concreto me falta este:

```

$ facturlinex 

/usr/share/facturlinex/facturacion: error while loading shared libraries: bplvisualclx.so.6.9: canny

```

En la página de facturlinex no viene absolutamente nada que dé un mínimo soporte, lo cual no va mucho con la filosofía del gpl, sea cual sea la licencia del software en cuestión. Aparte de eso, en la web de borland no viene nada actualizado sobre kylix, y no consigo encontrar nada sobre el tema. En definitiva, que nada es como debiera, y todo es oscuridad en torno a estos proyectos. Intentaré contactar con los autores, a ver si ofrecen algún soporte, porque ni siquiera han tenido la decencia de incluir un simple fichero de texto con la documentación del proyecto y la licencia (lo mínimo que se puede pedir). Lo dicho, todo en torno a facturalinex y compañía me hace sentir realmente incómodo.

EDIT: He localizado las libs precompiladas para kylix, aún así:

```

$ facturlinex 

/usr/share/facturlinex/facturacion: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/kylix3/bplvisualclx.so.6.9: undefs

```

Ahora el error es distinto, y seguramente tenga que ver conque las libs intentan enlazar con algo que no está en mi sistema. He posteado en el foro de linex, si no obtengo respuesta me daré por vencido, porque no hay fuentes y los binarios nos van a dar problemas de ABI rota.

----------

## Coghan

Bueno, parece que es un callejón sin salida lo de LinEx, esperemos que con un poco de caña, el proyecto avance, hay algunas empresas en Extremadura que dependen de este software, no creo que las dejen tiradas.

Por otro lado añado a la lista http://abanq.org es todo GPL según su web aunque la mayoría de los módulos son de pago, pero dicen que incluso los de pago son GPL (no se si esto es contradictorio), pero tienen mejor pinta que los de LinEx.

----------

## pcmaster

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Esto me recuerda al viejo chiste de windowseros: "no se ha podido detectar su teclado, presione una tecla para continuar".
> 
> 

 

Ese mensaje no es de Windows, sino de la BIOS de los equipos.

En cuanto a los programas de facturación, si son GPL debe estar disponible el código fuente.

----------

## paynalton

Mmmm, lleva tiempo pasando por mi cabeza la idea de una distro traducida al mexicano, no al español formal, sino al idioma mexicano que se habla en las calles.

No creo que tenga mucho exito, pero de que va a ser divertido va a ser divertido.

----------

## Coghan

```
LANG = "es_MX-Manito.utf8"
```

  :Razz: 

----------

## i92guboj

Tras unos días he conseguido respuesta de los foros de linex. 

Me comentan que la versión vieja está desfasada y que se está portando 2.0 sobre fpc/lazarus, eso es una buena noticia, aunque no se como está la cosa, ni si es usable. En cualquier caso, ya tengo por donde buscar. En los próximos días intentaré investigar la viabilidad de realizar ebuilds sobre svn, ya que 2.0 está aún por llegar, y el port no está completo (al menos eso creo por la información que me han dado).

Ya iré informando si consigo algo (y si no, también  :Razz: ).

----------

## opotonil

Bueno, pues hablando de idiomas me ha llegado hoy un email de un amigo, filologo, que no se si podra interesar. Os cito la chicha del email:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> El proyecto COES, desarrollado por S. Rodríguez y J. Carretero, ambos profesores de la Facultad de Informática de la Universidad Politécnica de Madrid (España), ha creado un sistema de diccionarios electrónicos del español de dominio público y libre distribución. Este sistema está integrado por los siguientes componentes:
> 
> - un diccionario electrónico en formato texto, que contiene 53.000 lemas.
> ...

 

Salu2

PD: quizas especialmente interesante "espa~nol.comp: una lista de palabras que, aunque no aparecen en el Diccionario de la Real Academia Española de la Lengua, se utilizan habitualmente en informática".Last edited by opotonil on Tue Jan 29, 2008 12:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Coghan

Gracias @opotonil, agregado a la lista.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ark del KAOS

 *paynalton wrote:*   

> Mmmm, lleva tiempo pasando por mi cabeza la idea de una distro traducida al mexicano, no al español formal, sino al idioma mexicano que se habla en las calles.
> 
> No creo que tenga mucho exito, pero de que va a ser divertido va a ser divertido.

 Me encanta >_____<

En vez de "haga click aquí" dirá "pinche, puto!" XD XD XD

----------

## JotaCE

 *paynalton wrote:*   

> Mmmm, lleva tiempo pasando por mi cabeza la idea de una distro traducida al mexicano, no al español formal, sino al idioma mexicano que se habla en las calles.
> 
> No creo que tenga mucho exito, pero de que va a ser divertido va a ser divertido.

 

Estoy seguro que si le das una orden el SO te diria algo como

"suyuyuyyyy que paso parejota, ps hechale primero una lana y luego te atiendo.... simon?"

con el clasico sonsonete chilango!   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## paynalton

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Estoy seguro que si le das una orden el SO te diria algo como
> 
> "suyuyuyyyy que paso parejota, ps hechale primero una lana y luego te atiendo.... simon?"
> ...

 

Jajja lo mejor de todo es que mientras lo leia me estaba imaginando el tono de voz jaja.

emerge --sync  ---> alivianate --chikita

emerge --update world ---> alivianate --lika lamadreesta

revdep-rebuild --->sacudete-lo-pendejo

----------

## i92guboj

Los ebuilds svn para la suite de linex no han sido olvidados. Pero mientras saco tiempo para eso entontré esto por ahí:

http://www.nimuh.com/

Es una especie de videojuego educativo para niños que da un repaso a los elementos típicamente más conocidos de Andalucía, así como a varios pueblos de la comunidad. Es además fácilmente expandible y se pueden añadir más pueblos o niveles (aunque no me he parado a mirar eso). Lo descargué y he jugado un poco y he de decir que la realización me parece realmente impecable. Si bien es simple, también es verdad que a nivel de acabados parece realmente muy currado. Eso si, no me he parado a mirar el contenido, por lo que no puedo comentar en esa parte. Pero es un producto que entra por el ojo. 

La licencia es creative commons, y la versión preliminar de los ebuilds para Nimuh los podeis encontrar en mi web:

http://jesgue.homelinux.org/ebuilds/

Por si alguien quiere echarle un vistazo.

----------

## Coghan

¡El primer ebuild!, esto hay que celebrarlo.

Bien ya está subido a la lista, muchas gracias @i92guboj. Aún no he visto que lo hayas pasado a bugzilla, supongo que tendrás intenciones de hacerlo. Lo probaré y te diré mis impresiones, espero que no me cree una perversa adicción jugona...  :Razz: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> ¡El primer ebuild!, esto hay que celebrarlo.
> 
> Bien ya está subido a la lista, muchas gracias @i92guboj. Aún no he visto que lo hayas pasado a bugzilla, supongo que tendrás intenciones de hacerlo. Lo probaré y te diré mis impresiones, espero que no me cree una perversa adicción jugona... 

 

Lo pasaré, lo pasaré, pero primero quiero revisar algunas cosas. Creo que los ebuilds de los juegos van casi todos modificados para que los binarios se guarden en /usr/games/bin y los grupos de los binarios también están cambiados para que solo los usuarios en games puedan usarlos. No se si esto es una regla ferrea en portage o si es a gusto del consumidor, tendré que informarme... Jamás he hecho un ebuild para un juego. Pero mientras tanto, estos nos permitirán instalar el juego y disfrutar de él.

Si alguien por aquí sabe algo del tema de los ebuilds para juegos, toda la información es bienvenida, he mirado en la documentación de ebuilds pero no aparece nada específico sobre juegos ni sobre game.eclass, aunque el eclass es sencillo y se autodocumenta solito. Si no, ya buscaré yo  :Wink: 

----------

## abecedarix

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

>  *Coghan wrote:*   ¡El primer ebuild!, esto hay que celebrarlo.
> 
> Bien ya está subido a la lista, muchas gracias @i92guboj. Aún no he visto que lo hayas pasado a bugzilla, supongo que tendrás intenciones de hacerlo. Lo probaré y te diré mis impresiones, espero que no me cree una perversa adicción jugona...  
> 
> Lo pasaré, lo pasaré, pero primero quiero revisar algunas cosas. Creo que los ebuilds de los juegos van casi todos modificados para que los binarios se guarden en /usr/games/bin y los grupos de los binarios también están cambiados para que solo los usuarios en games puedan usarlos. No se si esto es una regla férrea en portage o si es a gusto del consumidor, tendré que informarme... Jamás he hecho un ebuild para un juego. Pero mientras tanto, estos nos permitirán instalar el juego y disfrutar de él.
> ...

 

Tengo unos cuantos juegos instalados, creo que gran parte de ellos tienen el binario en /usr/games/bin y los datos en /usr/share/games, y al instalarlos suele salir un aviso para que recuerdes añadirte al grupo games, pero más allá de eso no tengo mucha idea. En cuanto al ebuild de nimuh, a mí al menos me funciona, aunque tuve que editar el fichero de configuración porque no sé qué rayos hacía a pantalla completa que mi monitor no podía mostrar la imagen.

----------

## Coghan

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Lo pasaré, lo pasaré, pero primero quiero revisar algunas cosas. Creo que los ebuilds de los juegos van casi todos modificados para que los binarios se guarden en /usr/games/bin y los grupos de los binarios también están cambiados para que solo los usuarios en games puedan usarlos. No se si esto es una regla ferrea en portage o si es a gusto del consumidor, tendré que informarme... Jamás he hecho un ebuild para un juego. Pero mientras tanto, estos nos permitirán instalar el juego y disfrutar de él.
> 
> Si alguien por aquí sabe algo del tema de los ebuilds para juegos, toda la información es bienvenida, he mirado en la documentación de ebuilds pero no aparece nada específico sobre juegos ni sobre game.eclass, aunque el eclass es sencillo y se autodocumenta solito. Si no, ya buscaré yo 

 

Como bien dices no hay documentación específica sobre aglutinar los juegos bajo /usr/games pero parece que se usa en Gentoo como una norma. Según http://devmanual.gentoo.org/general-concepts/filesystem/index.html no dice nada específico pero al final te relaciona con FHS y concretamente aquí http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html#SPECIFICOPTIONS9 se ve claramente (optional) en /usr/games. 

Creo que a falta de documentación específica, o por lo menos yo tampoco la veo, podrías usar lo que parece que se hace como norma general:

/usr/games/bin

/usr/games/lib (64)

/usr/share/games

grupo games

----------

## i92guboj

Sip, el esquema más o menos lo tengo claro. Me refería a la metodología específica a emplear en los ebuilds para juegos. Pero vamos... si no hay documentación específica sobre el tema es cosa de destripar unos cuantos ebuilds de juegos y eso. No creo que me de mucho problema, todo es tener el rato para hacerlo jeje. 

Lo que si me dará dolores de cabeza es lo de linex, jamás he usado lázarus, y esta gente es pésima en cuanto a documentación. Tampoco se cual es el estatus actual de la rama 2.0 svn. Quizás nos convenga esperar a la release oficial, porque ni siquiera se si es funcional en su estado actual... y de 1.6.x me olvidaría, porque sin kylix no hay mucho que hacer, a no ser que alguien lo porte a fpc/lazarus.

----------

## Coghan

Hoy me he encontrado con estas librerías criptográficas usadas por la FNMT (fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre). Al parecer se usan para las tarjetas de identificación electrónicas.

En el portage está el paquete dev-libs/opensc aunque no se si tendrán alguna relación. 

La descarga solo están los binarios tanto en .deb como en .rpm, no se si se podrán solicitar las fuentes de las mismas. Lo agrego al listado.

----------

## Coghan

Añado un enlace más a otro programa de Correos, GAMES https://online.correos.es/AEntrega/ganes.aspx

Está realizado en Java, y para poder bajarlo y usarlo hay que estar registrado en la oficina online, el registro es gratuito.

Por otro lado ya me han contestado al mail que puse en soporte de la Agencia Tribitaria pidiendo información sobre como usar el instalador silencioso de los modelos de las declaraciones informativas. Comentan que en las actuales versiones no lo tienen implementado pero que lo harán en las futuras. Bueno esto nos deja con la instalación manual, y no vale la pena hacer un ebuid para eso. Esperaremos a esas nuevas versiones.

----------

## Coghan

Uno más, esta vez este señor "Jonathan Bravo López" se ha currado un software GPL para extraer las e-facturas de Telefónica Movistar, ya que esta no le ha echo puñetero caso.

http://jkdsoftware.dyndns.org/drupal/?q=es/project/pk7

Este parece que puede llegar a más gente.  :Wink: 

----------

## gringo

no sé si os interesará pero vi esto el otro día : una especie de panel de control para clientes movistar, licenciado bajo GPL :

http://open.movilforum.com/wiki/index.php/Escritorio_movistar:Descargas

No he visto que hayan puesto a disposición las fuentes del programa, pero imagino que tan sólo será cuestión de preguntarles si están disponibles o no.

saluetes

----------

## Coghan

Gracias @gringo, lo he añadido a la lista. Las fuentes si que están, en los repositorios para ubuntu está el tar.gz. http://open.movilforum.com/archive/escritorio-movistar/ubuntu/pool/e/escritorio-movistar/

Esta lista ya empieza a crecer, tengo que buscar un hueco y empezar a probar, a ver si consigo hacer mi primer ebuild.

----------

## abecedarix

Un par de cosas sobre el hilo: dado que ya no responde al título original, ¿se podría cambiar el título del hilo? ¿y ponerle un sticky?

----------

## Stolz

 *abecedarix wrote:*   

> Un par de cosas sobre el hilo: dado que ya no responde al título original, ¿se podría cambiar el título del hilo? ¿y ponerle un sticky?

 

No hay problema en hacerlo, solo que no se qué título poner. ¿Sugerencias?

----------

## Cereza

 *gringo wrote:*   

> no sé si os interesará pero vi esto el otro día : una especie de panel de control para clientes movistar, licenciado bajo GPL :
> 
> http://open.movilforum.com/wiki/index.php/Escritorio_movistar:Descargas
> 
> No he visto que hayan puesto a disposición las fuentes del programa, pero imagino que tan sólo será cuestión de preguntarles si están disponibles o no.
> ...

 

Tengo un módem USB de ellos y he de decir que ese programa es una basurilla, de hecho creo recordar además que solo funciona en Suse 10.1 (no más modernas por la versión de python) y en alguna Fedora. Me volví loca para hacer andar el módem en Linux y ese programa solo me dió dolores de cabeza.

Aprovecho de paso para no recomendar a nadie esta conexión de Movistar con su modem 3G USB, he comprobado que me suman más tráfico del que realmente consumo (a veces más de una centena de MB), los dos primeros meses me cobraron por consumo y no por mi tarifa, más de 90€ cada uno, y todavía quisieron echarme absurdamente la culpa a mi, una pelea para que me devolvieran el dinero, tuve que insistir e insistir y me atendieron fatal (hasta me colgaban el telefono los teleoperadores). El módem (Huawei E220) es una birria, carísimo y no es más que un "telefono castrado" sin botones ni pantalla ni nada, un trozo de plastico con soporte SIM y 3G y su cable USB, poco más, además tiene la manía de bloquearse y es problematico en Linux (aquí se discuten algunos problemas)

En mi caso es indispensable tener una conexión de este tipo, pero parece que me equivoqué de compañía. En esto de las compañías de telecomunicaciones ninguna parece trigo limpio, al menos en Espiña, pero por si a alguien le interesa, creo que en la tirafa de 1 giga de transferencia al mes de Vofafone, cuando te pasas del giga puedes seguir usando internet sin coste adicional, solo que a velocidad muy reducida (mientras que en Movistar te cobran 15€ al pasarte del giga, y otros 15€ si pasas de 500 MB más y así sucesivamente). Con Yoigo al parecer no hay limites de transferencia. De los detalles de Yoigo y Vodafone no estoy muy segura, no lo he mirado a fondo aún.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Stolz wrote:*   

>  *abecedarix wrote:*   Un par de cosas sobre el hilo: dado que ya no responde al título original, ¿se podría cambiar el título del hilo? ¿y ponerle un sticky? 
> 
> No hay problema en hacerlo, solo que no se qué título poner. ¿Sugerencias?

 

Si empiezan a salir ebuilds (no se cuantos llevamos en el hilo) podriamos llamarlo "factoría de ebuilds". Si no, pues no se me ocurre nada original, aparte de "listas de programas en castellano" o similar.   :Laughing: 

----------

## sag

No se si ayudara a hacer un ebuild, pero en Kriptopolis han añadido un tema de como instalar el E-Dni en Gentoo

http://www.kriptopolis.org/dni-electronico-en-gentoo

Lo dejo para que lo analicen los expertos a ver si puede servir para algo.

----------

## Coghan

Gracias @sag, lo he agregado a la misma línea del opensc-ceres de la Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre.

Estos días atrás he andado algo liado, tengo algún ebuild de los de la lista en proyecto, de los simples, aún no he conseguido crear ninguno completo, es un poco más complicado de lo que me imaginaba pero no me importa si tardo mucho tiempo, lo importante es que al final lo consiga y funcione.

----------

## sefirotsama

Por cierto en kriptopolis he visto una mención a gentoo en cuanto al software del dni electronico opensc-dnie (yo no lo he testeado pero creo que entra bien en el perfil de este topic), explica paso a paso como "hacerlo funcionar" ya que se dice que no acaba de rular bien el software que se proporciona a novel oficial.

Os dejo el link (Martes 25 Marzo 2008): http://www.kriptopolis.org/dni-electronico-en-gentoo

 *cereza wrote:*   

>  El módem (Huawei E220) es una birria, carísimo y no es más que un "telefono castrado" sin botones ni pantalla ni nada, un trozo de plastico con soporte SIM y 3G y su cable USB, poco más, además tiene la manía de bloquearse y es problematico en Linux 

 

Que te esperas de un módem que se llame Hawai?? a quien se le ocurre comprar un modem así, xD; me ha ído de un pelo no contratar ése servicio con vodafone, que me dan ese mismo cacharro... GRACIAS POR POSTEAR!!!

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge --sync  ---> alivianate --chikita
> 
> emerge --update world ---> alivianate --lika lamadreesta
> ...

 

Eso ya lo podéis hacer con alias y funcionaria el método originalmente a la par del nuevo, xDDD aunque creo que no seria muy practico...

----------

## Coghan

De casualidad he encontrado esto http://www.care2x.org es un proyecto libre para informatiza hospitales y centros de salud, es a nivel internacional no parece específico por países pero creo que es lo bastante interesante como para hacerle una mención aquí.

Por otro lado aún me estoy dando golpes con alguno de los engendros que ya hay en esta lista, he de decir que estoy intentando crear aun mi primer ebuild, claro que estos precisamente no son de los más fáciles para aprender, pero este no es el problema, en los casos que empecé a hacer pruebas me encuentro con los que se basan en java (los de la Agencia Tributaria), se instalan correctamente en el home del usuario pero si quiero hacer un ebuild usando el install en modo silencioso aun no lo tienen implementado pero lo harán en el futuro, queda aparcado. Por otro lado pensé que el Escritorio Movistar era lo suficiente genérico y de uso común como para probar, pero claro, compila correcto, localizo las dependencias pero cuando lo ejecuto ¡zas! resulta que aún no está preparado para rular en 64bits y mis gentoo son toditas de 64, pues nada igual me preparo una instalación pequeñita de 32 solo para estas cosas.

Por ahora no he tenido tiempo de investigar mucho más, pero todo se andará.

----------

## Coghan

Bueno, pues por aquí dejo mi primer intento de ebuild, la aplicación pk7 es lo bastante sencilla para que de muchos quebraderos de cabeza, pero aun así he tenido que hacer cosas poco ortodoxas.

Primero me he encontrado que las sources entre ${PN} y ${PV} tiene un guión bajo '_' en vez de un guión simple '-' así que he tenido que cambiar en SRC_URI el habitual ${P} por ${PN}_${PV} no estoy muy seguro de si es la forma correcta en estos casos, por lo menos funciona.

Luego al compilar a las fuente les faltan dos archivos 'config.guess' y 'config.sub' que no están en el tarball descargado pero si que están en el svn del proyecto, pues añado la descarga de estos dos ficheros y en la funcciñon src_unpack() las copio a su lugar. Tampoco estoy seguro de si debo hacer esto así, creo que para svn he de usar un inherit pero aun me lío con estas cosas.

Para finalizar dos funciones más pkg_postinst() y pkg_prerm() una vez finalizada la instalación hace falta ejecutar el comando pk7-gui --reg como root para que habilite con el clic derecho en gnome y kde las opciones gráficas y luego para desinstalar el programa que antes las des-registre. No estoy muy seguro de si realmente se ejecuta correctamente ya que uso XFCE y no veo por ningún lado esta opción al trabajar con el programa.

Ya se que no es mucho ni complejo, pero para ser mi primero ebuild estoy contento. 

app-crypt/pk7-0.5.ebuild

```
# Copyright 1999-2008 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

DESCRIPTION="Utility to validate, extract, show and create digital documents included in files with .pk7 extension such as electronic bills provided by some phone companies in Spain like Movistar."

HOMEPAGE="http://sourceforge.net/projects/pk7/"

SRC_URI="http://surfnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/${PN}/${PN}_${PV}.tar.gz

   http://pk7.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/*checkout*/pk7/config.guess

   http://pk7.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/*checkout*/pk7/config.sub"

LICENSE="GPL-3"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~x86"

IUSE=""

src_unpack() {

   unpack ${A}

   cp ${DISTDIR}/config.guess ${WORKDIR}/${P}/

   cp ${DISTDIR}/config.sub ${WORKDIR}/${P}/

}

src_install() {

        make DESTDIR="${D}" install

}

pkg_postinst()

{

   pk7-gui --reg

}

pkg_prerm()

{

   pk7-gui --unreg

}

```

----------

## Coghan

Como ya dije antes la aplicación escritorio-movistar no tiene soporte para amd64 aunque compile bien no funciona correctamente, según los desarrolladores de la aplicación están trabajando para solucionar este tema. Mientras he puesto este pequeño ebuild para los que podáis probarlo en x86 deis vuestra opinión. 

Una pregunta: No estoy muy seguro sobre el tema DEPEND, etc., en este caso mi sistema solo me pidió el paquete sqlobject pero ¿existe algún sistema mínimo con alguna configuración base para saber que dependencias pide un paquete a la hora de compilarlo e instalarlo?, me imagino que teniendo un entorno actualizado stage3 sin más aplicaciones debería ser suficiente.

app-mobilphone/escritorio-movistar-6.1.ebuild

```
# Copyright 1999-2008 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

DESCRIPTION="Access to 3G Telefonica Movistar of Spain."

HOMEPAGE="http://open.movilforum.com/node/289"

MY_P="escritorio-movistar_6.1-2"

SRC_URI="http://open.movilforum.com/archive/${PN}/ubuntu/pool/e/${PN}/${MY_P}.tar.gz"

LICENSE="GPL-3"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86 -amd64"

IUSE=""

DEPEND="dev-python/sqlobject"

src_install() {

        emake DESTDIR="${D}" install

}

```

----------

## Coghan

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> Bueno, pues hablando de idiomas me ha llegado hoy un email de un amigo, filologo, que no se si podra interesar. Os cito la chicha del email:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> El proyecto COES, desarrollado por S. Rodríguez y J. Carretero, ambos profesores de la Facultad de Informática de la Universidad Politécnica de Madrid (España), ha creado un sistema de diccionarios electrónicos del español de dominio público y libre distribución. Este sistema está integrado por los siguientes componentes:
> ...

 

@optonil, me he dado cuenta que este paquete ya está en portage como app-dicts/ispell-es aunque está como ~arch y en su versión 1.7, sería interesante animar para ver si ponen la versión 1.9

----------

## Coghan

Vodafone no podía ser menos y también tiene una utilidad en Linux y bajo licencia GPL para sus dispositivos. 

https://forge.vodafonebetavine.net/projects/vodafonemobilec/

¿Quien se anima a probar?

----------

## ColdWind

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> Una pregunta: No estoy muy seguro sobre el tema DEPEND, etc., en este caso mi sistema solo me pidió el paquete sqlobject pero ¿existe algún sistema mínimo con alguna configuración base para saber que dependencias pide un paquete a la hora de compilarlo e instalarlo?, me imagino que teniendo un entorno actualizado stage3 sin más aplicaciones debería ser suficiente.
> 
> 

 

A veces los autores hacen una buena lista de dependencias en README o INSTALL. En la mayoría de los casos, mirando en configure.in o configure.ac puedes averiguar las dependencias.

Para averiguar las dependencias de un binario, puedes hacer

```
$ readelf -d /usr/bin/programa | grep NEEDED
```

para ver una lista de las librerias que necesita. 

Por ejemplo:

```

$ readelf -d /usr/bin/urxvt | grep NEEDED

 0x0000000000000001 (NEEDED)             Shared library: [libXft.so.2]

 0x0000000000000001 (NEEDED)             Shared library: [libXrender.so.1]

 0x0000000000000001 (NEEDED)             Shared library: [libfontconfig.so.1]

 0x0000000000000001 (NEEDED)             Shared library: [libX11.so.6]

 0x0000000000000001 (NEEDED)             Shared library: [libXpm.so.4]

 0x0000000000000001 (NEEDED)             Shared library: [libperl.so.1]

 0x0000000000000001 (NEEDED)             Shared library: [libpthread.so.0]

 0x0000000000000001 (NEEDED)             Shared library: [libdl.so.2]

 0x0000000000000001 (NEEDED)             Shared library: [libc.so.6]

 0x0000000000000001 (NEEDED)             Shared library: [ld-linux-x86-64.so.2]

 0x0000000000000001 (NEEDED)             Shared library: [libgcc_s.so.1]

```

Las últimas 5 que aparecen aquí las puedes ignorar, son parte de glibc y gcc.

Las primeras se ve a simple vista que son x11-libs/libXft, x11-libs/libXrender...

En caso de duda de a que paquete pertenece una libreria:

```
# equery b /usr/lib/libreria.so
```

En cualquier caso, el método más fácil para mi es a partir de configure, configure.ac, y el código.

----------

## ColdWind

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Si alguien por aquí sabe algo del tema de los ebuilds para juegos, toda la información es bienvenida, he mirado en la documentación de ebuilds pero no aparece nada específico sobre juegos ni sobre game.eclass, aunque el eclass es sencillo y se autodocumenta solito. Si no, ya buscaré yo 

 

games.eclass es todo lo que necesitas, y que yo sepa es la mejor documentación que hay...

Y sí, la regla de los permisos y el path es bastante férrea aunque hay algunas excepciones.

EDIT: Rectificación, games.eclass no está nada bien documentada en los comentarios.Last edited by ColdWind on Mon May 12, 2008 3:40 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## i92guboj

 *ColdWind wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*   Si alguien por aquí sabe algo del tema de los ebuilds para juegos, toda la información es bienvenida, he mirado en la documentación de ebuilds pero no aparece nada específico sobre juegos ni sobre game.eclass, aunque el eclass es sencillo y se autodocumenta solito. Si no, ya buscaré yo  
> 
> games.eclass es todo lo que necesitas, y que yo sepa es la mejor documentación que hay...
> 
> Y sí, la regla de los permisos y el path es bastante férrea aunque hay algunas excepciones.

 

Me había olvidado de esto ya jeje, en cuanto tenga un rato intentaré actualizar el ebuild y corregirlo de acuerdo a los estándares de portage. Si todo va bien lo mandaré a bugzilla. Saludos y gracias.

----------

## ColdWind

En el caso de nimuh creo que basta con añadir 'inherit games' al principio. De paso, en src_install, usa emake en lugar de make.

----------

## Coghan

ColdWind, gracias por tu aporte en bugzilla con pk7 y escritorio-movistar.

El comando readelf no lo conocía, me lo anoto   :Smile:  .

He visto que has parcheado el código del del pk7 en bugzilla pero no entiendo muy bien el motivo, es por mi precario inglés, entiendo que has eliminado la opción de autoregistrado 'pk7-gui --reg', entiendo que ahora hay que hacerlo manual para poder integrarlo en los escritorios gráficos, en mi caso con XFCE4 al hacerlo me integra un icono en el menu otros. Pero según la documentación del programa a la hora de desinstalarlo habría que desregistralo con 'pk7-gui --unreg'. ¿Esto no es un inconveniente?.

En relación a las RDEPEND ¿de donde sacaste estas dependencias dev-libs/openssl y gnome-extra/zenity por mucho ve miro no consigo verlo?.

También veo que te has ventilado los archivos config.sub y config.guess de un soplido.

----------

## i92guboj

 *ColdWind wrote:*   

> En el caso de nimuh creo que basta con añadir 'inherit games' al principio. De paso, en src_install, usa emake en lugar de make.

 

He creado la correspondiente entrada en bugzilla tras arreglar un poco los ebuilds. Parece que todo funciona bien:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=221877

----------

## Coghan

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> Vodafone no podía ser menos y también tiene una utilidad en Linux y bajo licencia GPL para sus dispositivos. 
> 
> https://forge.vodafonebetavine.net/projects/vodafonemobilec/
> 
> ¿Quien se anima a probar?

 

Jeje, ya habían colgado un ebuild en bugzilla.

----------

## ColdWind

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> He visto que has parcheado el código del del pk7 en bugzilla pero no entiendo muy bien el motivo, es por mi precario inglés, entiendo que has eliminado la opción de autoregistrado 'pk7-gui --reg', entiendo que ahora hay que hacerlo manual para poder integrarlo en los escritorios gráficos, en mi caso con XFCE4 al hacerlo me integra un icono en el menu otros. Pero según la documentación del programa a la hora de desinstalarlo habría que desregistralo con 'pk7-gui --unreg'. ¿Esto no es un inconveniente?.

 

El parche no elimna la opción --reg, solo hace que no se ejecute '--reg' automáticamente cuando llamas a pk7-gui.

En un principio me parece bastante feo como se maneja el tema de la integración con los escritorios. Lo suyo sería hacerlo automáticamente en el ebuild y que el usuario no tenga que hacer nada. Lo que pasa es que no he encontrado una buena forma de hacerlo de momento.

 *Quote:*   

> En relación a las RDEPEND ¿de donde sacaste estas dependencias dev-libs/openssl y gnome-extra/zenity por mucho ve miro no consigo verlo?.

 

Sobre openssl hay una mención en el README, he comprobado donde se usa en el código y parece que es un dependencia opcional para verificar la validez de la firma.

La de zenity ha sido un poco de adivinación  :Wink:  Me he dado cuenta de que es posible usar kdialog en lugar de zenity, o ninguno de los dos (no lo he comprobado).

 *Quote:*   

> También veo que te has ventilado los archivos config.sub y config.guess de un soplido.

 

config.sub y config.guess suelen venir incluidos en los tarballs que distribuyen los autores. En la fase src_compile, al llamar a econf, estos 2 ficheros se actualizan automáticamente a una nueva versión que puedes encontrar en /usr/share/gnuconfig. El problema con pk7 es que el autor no incluye config.* en el tarball y por lo tanto econf no sabe que los tiene que actualizar. Por eso he metido la llamada a touch config.{guess,sub} en src_unpack, que crea ambos ficheros vacios, y luego econf los actualiza a los de /usr/share/gnuconfig.

----------

## Coghan

Desde http://www.iglues.org siguen desarrollando al parecer de forma activa Bulmages, una suitte de gestión empresarial con facturación y contabilidad bajo licencia GPL, desde la página del proyecto ya podemos descargar las fuentes del la versión 0.11.1

La aplicación trabaja con una BD bajo postgresql, y en desarrollo tienen aún poder usar mysql.

Me he aventurado a crear un ebuild para probarla, aparte de la instalación de postgresql, ese ya será otro cantar, he querido ver si es capaz de compilar en Gentoo, utiliza para ello cmake y tiene algunas peculiaridades. Por lo pronto pido un poco de ayuda para resolver hasta donde he podido llegar.

El ebuild: app-office/bulmages

```
bulmages-0.11.1.ebuild 

# Copyright 1999-2008 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

DESCRIPTION="Suite empresarial basada en Qt4 que cuenta con Facturación y Contabilidad."

HOMEPAGE="http://developer.berlios.de/projects/bulmages/"

SRC_URI="http://download.berlios.de/bulmages/${P}.tar.bz2"

LICENSE="GPL"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~x86"

IUSE=""

DEPEND=">=dev-util/cmake-2.4.8

   >=x11-libs/qt-4.3.3

   >=dev-lang/python-2.4

   >=dev-python/PyQt4-4.3

   >=dev-db/libpq-8.1"

RDEPEND="${DEPEND}"

src_unpack() {

   unpack ${A}

   cd "${S}"

   mkdir build

}

src_compile() {

   cd "${S}/build"

   cmake ../

   make

}

src_install() {

   cd "${S}/build"

   make install

```

Antes de crear el ebuild he compilado a mano sin ningún problema y efectua la instalación por defecto en /usr/local perfectamente, incluso la aplicación se ejecuta con el aspecto típico de las librerías Qt. El primer escoyo que no supero es al intentar instalar la aplicación desde el ebuild, compila bien pero al realizar el install me lanza error de permisos, ¿como es posible? si ejecuto el emerge con sudo, he probado incluso desde consola validando directamente como root con el mismo resultado. el error es el siguiente:

```
Linking CXX shared library CMakeFiles/CMakeRelink.dir/libpluginbuscacliente.so

Linking CXX shared library CMakeFiles/CMakeRelink.dir/libplugincambio.so

Linking CXX shared library CMakeFiles/CMakeRelink.dir/libpluginabrevs.so

Install the project...

-- Install configuration: ""

-- Installing /usr/local/share/bulmages/README.es

ACCESS DENIED  chmod:     /usr/local/share/bulmages/README.es

CMake Error: Error in cmake code at

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/bulmages-0.11.1/work/bulmages-0.11.1/build/cmake_install.cmake:35:

FILE Problem setting permissions on file "/usr/local/share/bulmages/README.es"

Current CMake stack: 

[1]   /var/tmp/portage/app-office/bulmages-0.11.1/work/bulmages-0.11.1/build/cmake_install.cmake

make: *** [install] Error 255

>>> Completed installing bulmages-0.11.1 into /var/tmp/portage/app-office/bulmages-0.11.1/image/

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-27334.log"

chmod:     /usr/local/share/bulmages/README.es

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

El segundo escoyo lo encuentro al intentar pasar el parámetro de instalación bajo otro directorio cono /usr o /opt, las fuentes utilizan cmake para configurar y según la documentación para cambiar parámetros se utiliza la utilidad 'ccmake ../' que lanza una interfaz en consola para configurar las posibles variables como el directorio final de instalación CMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX. Pero desde el ebuild no veo la manera de pasar estos parámetros, ¿alguna idea?.

----------

## pcmaster

¿Por qué creas un directorio /build?

Yo lo instalaría en /usr, no en /usr/local

----------

## Coghan

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> ¿Por qué creas un directorio /build?

 

Simplemente he seguido el README.es

 *README.es wrote:*   

> Dentro del directorio hay que hacer:
> 
> 1)	mkdir build
> 
> 2)	cd build
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Yo lo instalaría en /usr, no en /usr/local

 

Eso intento pero no consigo averiguar como hacerlo desde el ebuild.

----------

## pcmaster

Hace tiempo hice un ebuild para instalar el programa xlightframe para monitores philips. Puedes verlo aquí:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-384899-highlight-lightframe.html

Creo que por defecto Portage ya instala las cosas en /usr/, y no en /usr/local. Prueba a ver. De todas formas has cometido un error: usar make a secas en el ebuild. la forma correcta es:

econf || die "could not configure"  en vez de "./configure"

emake || die "emake failed"  en vez de "make"

make DESTDIR=${D} install || die "install failed" en vez de "make install" (no sé por qué, no recomiendan usar emake).

Te dejo unos de enlaces:

http://hierroycuero.org/ebuild/

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/devrel/handbook/handbook.xml?part=2&chap=1

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/devrel/handbook/handbook.xml?part=2&chap=3

también puedes ver el ebuild que hice para el clauer de idcat:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-575790.html

aunque son los únicos ebuilds que he hecho desde cero (primero el de xlighytframe y luego el del clauer), no soy ningún experto en ello, sólo "me defiendo". Espero que te sirvan de ayuda.

También tienes la ayuda del sistema:

man 1 ebuild (o man ebuild) ->sobre el comando ebuild

man 5 ebuild ->sobre la sintaxis del archivo ebuild

----------

## Coghan

Gracias por tu interés pcmaster.    :Smile: 

Realmente las eclasses eutils fue la primera que probé, entoncés decidí volver al método más básico para ir paso a paso. Siempre uso como guía la documentación ofical. Compilar lo hace bien aunque no use emake, el problema es al volcar los binarios a su destino, el error es de permisos.

De todas formas acabo de descubrir que existe cmake-utils.eclass y buscando documentación al respecto me encuentro con app-portage/eclass-manpages y un man cmake-utils.eclass me vale para ir probando.

----------

## Coghan

Ya he terminado el ebuild para Bulmages-0.11.1, después de corregir los errores con cmake. He dejado el ebuild en bugzilla.

Los que estéis interesados en probarlo, hay que tener en cuenta que hace falta postgresql 8.1 o superior que actualmente está en rama ~arch, para instalar el motor postgresql seguir el manual http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/postgres-howto.xml

----------

## Coghan

Agregado al listado Facturasyn - Tiendyn y Tpvsyn, es una aplicación web realizada en PHP y MySQL para facturación, tienda virtual y Terminal punto de venta para pymes. Desarrollado desde el código de Galopín que está parado desde el año 2005.

Facturasyn se sigue desarrollando activamente desde http://www.synaps.com.es como open source con un foro también muy activo.

----------

## pcmaster

Si finalmente se hace el overlay para españa, no os olvidéis de incluir mi ebuild para el clauer de la UJI/IdCAT/ACCV:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-787109.html

y el del DNIe (aunque este está todavía, por así decirlo, en "beta"):

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-781724.html

Y sobre lo de Bulmages, postgresql-8.1.11 ya es estable  :Smile: 

----------

## Coghan

Agregados a la lista los hilos de la llave idcat y del DNIe de pcmaster, gracias por la aportación.

He repasado la documentación para poder crear un overlay, y, o tienes un proyecto oficial Gentoo, o eres un desarrollador, también se les pueden dar permisos de escritura a usuarios que participen con sus aportaciones a un overlay ya existente, creo que esta es nuestra mejor posibilidad. Veo que Coldwind tiene un overlay como dev de Gentoo, ¿sería mucho inconveniente que participáramos en él?.

Por otro lado he de actualizar los ebuild en este listado a las últimas versiones, me pongo a ello.

----------

